# Teach me?



## Almi (Sep 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me (or give me a link to) a simple guide to saltwater husbandry? How is it different than freshwater and what all is needed for a successful setup? Any tips/frequently asked questions/common mistakes you can tell me about would be awesome, also if you can tell me a little about the most common species found in pet stores.

Both links and word of mouth would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Almi said:


> Can anyone tell me (or give me a link to) a simple guide to saltwater husbandry?  http://www.wetwebmedia.com/marine/setup/marsetupindex1.htm a good place to start however I also recommend a good book as well such as The New Marine Aquarium by Mike Paletta How is it different than freshwater and what all is needed for a successful setup? well there are a lot of things that are different but the three main things are 1. Salt 2. lower amounts of fish/volume of water and concequently less nitrogenous waste 3. consistency... constant water temp and parameters are needed for a healthy system.  Any tips/frequently asked questions/common mistakes you can tell me about would be awesome,  Top 3 mistakes 1. Going to fast 2. Starting too small 3. Overstocking your tank  also if you can tell me a little about the most common species found in pet stores.
> 
> Both links and word of mouth would be great! Thanks!


http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=15

Top 10 choices for a tank between 30-55 gallons
1. Ocellaris Clownfish
2. Blue Green Chromis
3. Pajama Cardinalfish
4. Royal Gramma
5. Six Line Wrasse
6. Yellow Watchmen Goby
7. Neon Goby
8. Coral Beauty Angelfish
9. Firefish/Purple Firefish
10. Yellow Tailed Blue Damsel


Top 10 worst choices for a tank between 30-55 gallons
1. Sharks and Rays
2. Triggers Boxfish/Cowfish and Puffers
3. Groupers Sweetlips and Hamlets
4. Tangs and Batfish
5. Large Species of Angelfish
6. Most Eels
7. Lionfish
8. Anthias
9. Large Wrasses and Parrotfish
10. Damsels except for the formentioned
Note: the worst choices include GROUPS of all kinds of species that should be avoided as a whole.


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Personally, I think the main attraction in the saltwater hobby is the inverts. Corals, crustaceans, etc. There's a whole new world of animals out there that you have never experienced with freshwater. You can do a "nano" type tank if you keep fish stocking low. 

Probably the most important thing for you to learn about is water chemistry of a saltwater reef tank. There's a lot more to it than just freshwater.

wetwebmedia.com is an awesome site, I use it all the time. The advice there is honest because no one is trying to sell you anything.


----------



## Almi (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------

